# I want to move to Samos...plse help me!



## Violetflame (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi everybody, i'm new here and i find this site very useful! 
I just can't stand Italy anymore and really want to move to a Greek Island asap with my family (my husband and our baby). The ideal place would be Samos, as it is not too big and not too small. We would like to run a small business (such as a bar or caffetteria), so i was wondering if it is so hard nowadays to get loans from the banks and how burocracy is in there. 
Can anyone help me?
Thank you soooo much!


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Bureaucracy in Greece is dreadful. Must be among the worst countries in Europe. Lots of corruption also. I don't think you will find either of these better than in Italy.

Loans? Did you not hear that there is no money here any more? All the wealthy Greeks shipped their money out of the country in case it goes bust 

You will find it very difficult to get a business loan at the moment but it may still be possible if you can prove that you have sufficient income to repay it. If you are starting a new business and do not have any other source of income I don't think you will find it possible.

Lots of businesses are going to fail here over the next few years so it is probably not a good time to be thinking of starting up here unless you have enough money to live on for a year or two until (hopefully) things improve.


----------



## Violetflame (Aug 19, 2010)

Cairokid said:


> Bureaucracy in Greece is dreadful. Must be among the worst countries in Europe. Lots of corruption also. I don't think you will find either of these better than in Italy.
> 
> Loans? Did you not hear that there is no money here any more? All the wealthy Greeks shipped their money out of the country in case it goes bust
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I know things are bad in Greece, but I've been visiting it for many years and just come back from holidays there: some people told me that islands still live with tourism and they're not "feeling" the crisis period. I went to Milos and the island was actually so crowded (most people were Greek!). 

I asked about bank loans as some Italians living there told me it was possible to get something, of course you have to prove you have enough income. This is the point: we are still young (29) and unfortunately we do not have any properties, even though we've been working during the past years (and we are still working). 

I'll ask you something else: does anyone know how much running a small business may cost? And what about renting an apartment and taxes (electricity, gas, water)? Consider that we're talking about a relatively small island, not Athens or Thessaloniki. In general: how much does life cost in there?

Thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree that there is no money anymore "iconic" bussinesses that aim to EU funds. A person with a serious backround (eg. family) and with a viable bussiness plan can always get a loan. Guarantees may be needed as in all countries according to the sum of money required. Corruption works only in public banks that politicians interfere in order them to provide "doubtful" loans...private banks work as everywhere. 
However Samos is a difficult island for bussiness aiming to tourism. The island's tourist rate is not so high among locals and foreigners. I would advise you to chose traditional places packed with Italians (Rhodes, Kos, Ionian or the developing southern Peloponese) I am sure there are similar or even better landscapes around the country comparable to Samo's


----------



## Violetflame (Aug 19, 2010)

pavdel said:


> I agree that there is no money anymore "iconic" bussinesses that aim to EU funds. A person with a serious backround (eg. family) and with a viable bussiness plan can always get a loan. Guarantees may be needed as in all countries according to the sum of money required. Corruption works only in public banks that politicians interfere in order them to provide "doubtful" loans...private banks work as everywhere.
> However Samos is a difficult island for bussiness aiming to tourism. The island's tourist rate is not so high among locals and foreigners. I would advise you to chose traditional places packed with Italians (Rhodes, Kos, Ionian or the developing southern Peloponese) I am sure there are similar or even better landscapes around the country comparable to Samo's


Thank you for your message. We are actually thinking of Corfù, as we have seen something interesting: do you think rentng an activity near Corfù town would be better than opening something on our own? This wouldn't require loans, as we only have to pay monthly. Do you know anyone living in Corfù? Thank you soo much!


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

Violetflame said:


> Thank you for your message. We are actually thinking of Corfù, as we have seen something interesting: do you think rentng an activity near Corfù town would be better than opening something on our own? This wouldn't require loans, as we only have to pay monthly. Do you know anyone living in Corfù? Thank you soo much!


I have worked 2 summer seasons in Rhodes and I have to tell you that summer bussiness is not the easiest thing in Greece. The seasonal variation of visitors in the islands is huge. The big islands generally is a better idea because they maintain part of their economy in the winter, contrary to the majority that afetr September are deserted. Corfu has these clues, it has around 100.000 people, its Italian influenced, in a proximity to Italy so a good bussiness location.

Firstly you should specify what kind of bussiness are you planning to open? Secondly you must consider the funding options. Last but not least you should consider that tourism in Greece has high volatility. Last years after the introduction of the Euro it follows a decadent way. So its better to do something that is not 100% aiming to the tourists but somehow attracting locals. There are 3 kinds of plans making bussinees. Either to start an new, either to rent an existing either to join a partnership. Starting a new means huge starting expenses and a lot of bureaucracy especially when it comes to restaurants, bars and so on. Banks are not friendly to this sector. Renting a place secures you in a way since you lower the risk. You can put a share in a partnership. 

What I mean is that you can find a sector of bussiness that is familiar to you and you are qualified for and buy a share in order to become a partner. If the existing bussiness is running well its easier to get a credit, there is time for you to get familiar to the greek market and you minimize a risk of a failure. I dont know how does it look to you, but at least to me this is what i will do once i will be back. I am an economics professor in secondary education and I am planning to enter as a partner in a tutorship-educational centre.


----------



## Violetflame (Aug 19, 2010)

pavdel said:


> I have worked 2 summer seasons in Rhodes and I have to tell you that summer bussiness is not the easiest thing in Greece. The seasonal variation of visitors in the islands is huge. The big islands generally is a better idea because they maintain part of their economy in the winter, contrary to the majority that afetr September are deserted. Corfu has these clues, it has around 100.000 people, its Italian influenced, in a proximity to Italy so a good bussiness location.
> 
> Firstly you should specify what kind of bussiness are you planning to open? Secondly you must consider the funding options. Last but not least you should consider that tourism in Greece has high volatility. Last years after the introduction of the Euro it follows a decadent way. So its better to do something that is not 100% aiming to the tourists but somehow attracting locals. There are 3 kinds of plans making bussinees. Either to start an new, either to rent an existing either to join a partnership. Starting a new means huge starting expenses and a lot of bureaucracy especially when it comes to restaurants, bars and so on. Banks are not friendly to this sector. Renting a place secures you in a way since you lower the risk. You can put a share in a partnership.
> 
> What I mean is that you can find a sector of bussiness that is familiar to you and you are qualified for and buy a share in order to become a partner. If the existing bussiness is running well its easier to get a credit, there is time for you to get familiar to the greek market and you minimize a risk of a failure. I dont know how does it look to you, but at least to me this is what i will do once i will be back. I am an economics professor in secondary education and I am planning to enter as a partner in a tutorship-educational centre.


As you're very kind to me I'll tell you exactly what I have in mind: I've seen a bar renting with all the necessary equipment near Corfu Town and they're asking for 700 E per month. It looks quite new (of course we should go there to make sure). We are two, so I'm not sure we can manage to run it on our own, as we have a baby (who could go to the nursery school during the day, but in the evening it would be a problem). We would rent an apartment, I've seen there is something for 300/400 E per month. We could work from May to October, or even more if we want, maybe working with the locals. Another problem can be the language, as I don't speak Greek yet (but we really want to learn it), but only Italian, English, French and German. Waiting for your opinion, thanx


----------



## pavdel (Aug 31, 2010)

In Corfu I have been last time before 2 years for a weekend. The rent for the bar for 700 euros a month looks reasonable and for the accomodation is in a logical frame. The town of Corfu has 3-4 main attractions so its frequented by a mixed crowd of locals, greek tourists and foreign tourists. Many people also visit Corfu during the Easter holiday period since it combines nice weather, scenary and many nice local customs.

The first thing you could do is taking infos about the bar, like if its full or not, location, what kind of people go there. Things in Greece are similar to Italy, Greeks wont mind paying expensive prices if the bar or the location is considered "cosy" but if the location is not good even with the cheapest prices you wont have a huge success. Also you should consider that the bars in Greece operate as coffee places from morning till noon or if its a clear bar they open at 23:00 and may last untill last clients leave....early in the morning. Concerning the clients you wont have any problem since mostly everybody speaks English and many people speak Italian in Corfu.With couple locals as staff you wont face any problems. If the bar is alredy popular then its a good start, if not is a risk taking it. The best source of information are local people especially young ones.

About the season, if you plan to work on it seasonally i dont think that corfu's season lasts untill October. May-September its just fine. Otherwise whole year long its another story. Corfu has the people to maintain it. There are almost 100.000 people, there is a small University so you can bring results even during winter but not as during the summer. Since you are EU citizens you can use all the facilities sending your kid in a public kindergarden or school but that's true that you mostly have to work during evening hours. Anymore in Greece salaries have dropped a lot you can hire somebody trustfull as a manager for around 1200-1300 euro per month that already has experience and may help you a lot if he's treating his job seriously. With good clientell you may cover his expenses because the prices on bars are :
coffee : 3-4 euros
beer local : 4-5 euros
beer imported 5-6 euros
drinks 7-8 euros
cocktails 10-.....
a bottle 80-100

I know they sound ridiculus but somehow the "poor" greeks under crisis dont mind paying for them while having fun...

Good luck


----------

